# 5lb Maltese



## MelanieJ

I have been trying to find pictures to show how big a 5lb Maltese is,but can't find any. Anyone here have one that they can show me a picture of?


----------



## HappyB

> I have been trying to find pictures to show how big a 5lb Maltese is,but can't find any. Anyone here have one that they can show me a picture of?[/B]



Here is a picture of my Weaver the day he finished his championship. I weighed him a week or so later, and he weighed 5lbs 3oz.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

This is good example of why dogs with a full coat should not be running in wet grass. Caddy is 5 lbs 4 oz
[attachment=20789:attachment]
Here is a size comparison - what a 5 lbs maltese looks like next to a sheet of paper.
[attachment=20792:attachment]


----------



## HappyB

This is a picture of one of my others. He weighs exactly five pounds. Oh, and for those who are familiar with Jacki's Sprout and Stacy's Caddy, this is their sire: Ch Bluehills Valors Pride. His eyes aren't as light as the picture makes them out to be.


----------



## HappyB

I was going through pictures to give you a comparison of another one who looks the same but weighs only three pounds. The picture is too large to load as it is.

I would recommend picking up a bag of flour or sugar to see the weight of one of these little ones.


----------



## Jacki

> This is good example of why dogs with a full coat should not be running in wet grass. Caddy is 5 lbs 4 oz
> [attachment=20789:attachment][/B]
























Oh Caddy, you are too cute, and your big sister is, too!


----------



## carrie

ahaha!! stacy, you had me laughing out loud!! my gosh, caddy's spunky girl, eh??











here is a picture of massimo and mini together. the package in front of them is 9" by 6.5".
massimo is just at 5lbs and mini's a little over 4lbs:








oh...i found one of massimo on my husband...


----------



## MelanieJ

All your babies are so cute!







Thanks for the pictures!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese

> ahaha!! stacy, you had me laughing out loud!! my gosh, caddy's spunky girl, eh??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


Caddy is crazy and we love her for it! Well, she's been very NON-crazy since her split heat cycle in february and I miss my crazy dog! I haven't been bug-eyed in ages. *sighs* She needs to get her spunk back on, that's all I'm saying. 

[attachment=20799:attachment]

More reasons why show dogs should not be allowed to run in the wet grass.

I just love your Mini and Mass! I want them!


----------



## The A Team

Abbey is 5 lb 3 oz as of the other day. I think she's pretty little.
Before and after her hair cut.
[attachment=20800:attachment][attachment=20801:attachment]


----------



## Ladysmom

I love Abbey's new pink and black tank! She's building up quite the wardrobe, isn't she?


----------



## The A Team

> I love Abbey's new pink and black tank! She's building up quite the wardrobe, isn't she?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]










and I guess you noticed the "cheap" silly little bow! She actually has had this sweater for a while....before I had your bows.







. Actually I've had you make a bow for it - but I don't think you know it!


----------



## carrie

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=356372
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahaha!! stacy, you had me laughing out loud!! my gosh, caddy's spunky girl, eh??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Caddy is crazy and we love her for it! Well, she's been very NON-crazy since her split heat cycle in february and I miss my crazy dog! I haven't been bug-eyed in ages. *sighs* She needs to get her spunk back on, that's all I'm saying.
> 
> [attachment=20799:attachment]
> 
> More reasons why show dogs should not be allowed to run in the wet grass.
> 
> I just love your Mini and Mass! I want them!
> [/B]
Click to expand...









so, is bath time a daily chore, or do you wait for it to crust over a day or so??









your girls are gorgeous.... debris, mud and all!! i'd take them off your hands any day!









i sure hope caddy gets back to her spunky self soon.... poor girl...









(i'll send mini right your way! don't worry, her cast is off and she got a bath today...the trouble maker is good to go!







LOL!! JK)


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Lacie (in my signature pic on the right) weighs 5.2 lbs and Tilly (on the left) weights 9.5 lbs.


----------

